# Payton Pic's



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I was recently reminded that I have been quite remiss in not posting any pictures of Payton lately. So today for my lunch break I sat down with a few slices of pineapple, my camera, and my boys and clicked away. I didn't get any good one's of Max. He was busy eating a gopher and I didn't want to gross you guys out. So as a result here is Payton's picture thread. 

Sitting Pretty









Tasty Pineapple









More pineapple please!









Action Shot


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Side Profile


















Smile









My Protector


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

And last but not least..... Max's revenge for not getting his own picture thread! 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

He's a handsome guy! LOL the last pic! Letting his frustrations out on Payton!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Thanks for looking!


Oh my!!!! HAHAHAHA Tooo funny!!

Its about time you listen to us (me ) and show Payter Mayter!!! He is looking great--how old is he now?? Otis loves pineapple, too---but there is ALOT more drool flowing off of the flappers than Payton has HAHAHA


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

AlaskaDals said:


> He's a handsome guy! LOL the last pic! Letting his frustrations out on Payton!


Thanks! I think he's pretty handsome too. 



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Oh my!!!! HAHAHAHA Tooo funny!!
> 
> Its about time you listen to us (me ) and show Payter Mayter!!! He is looking great--how old is he now?? Otis loves pineapple, too---but there is ALOT more drool flowing off of the flappers than Payton has HAHAHA


Of course I would listen to you! Wouln't want to offend the Oader Motor mama.  Payton is almost a year and a half now. His birthday is at the end of October. I'm still waiting for him to fill out a little more. That was his first taste of pineapple and he loved it, but then again he loves everything and he is actually pretty non drooly for a mastiff. Lucky me I guess.  Give Otis a hug from us.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Of course I would listen to you! Wouln't want to offend the Oader Motor mama.  Payton is almost a year and a half now. His birthday is at the end of October. I'm still waiting for him to fill out a little more. That was his first taste of pineapple and he loved it, but then again he loves everything and he is actually pretty non drooly for a mastiff. Lucky me I guess.  Give Otis a hug from us.


He's only 3 months younger than Otis?? I didn't think he was that old lol 
Dosen't look like he's gonna be massive and wrinkly, but you never know!! And you are lucky to have him not drool over everything!! haha


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He's only 3 months younger than Otis?? I didn't think he was that old lol
> Dosen't look like he's gonna be massive and wrinkly, but you never know!! And you are lucky to have him not drool over everything!! haha


I know.  I'm not sure if he's leaner because I feed him raw a lot of times and he is growing slower because of it, or if he is just going to be lean his whole life. Both his parents were full sized so I don't know.  He's big enough for me as it is. The reason all the shots are close ups is because he was trying to lay on my lap the whole time and he wouldn't let me get up!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> I know.  I'm not sure if he's leaner because I feed him raw a lot of times and he is growing slower because of it, or if he is just going to be lean his whole life. Both his parents were full sized so I don't know.  He's big enough for me as it is. The reason all the shots are close ups is because he was trying to lay on my lap the whole time and he wouldn't let me get up!


haha--I can only get good pics of Otis if Abby is nearby him...then he leaves me alone LOL

I just loaded some new pics of Otis--I will try to make a thread later --you won't believe how much mass he has gained the last few months  I sure hope he stops soon....he's big enough right now  HAHA


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh I'm so excited, FINALLY , some Payton pics!!! Looking at him makes me think of what Mo must have looked like when he was younger (minus the grey lol) What a gorgeous boy he is! Mo's not a really big drooler either unless he's drinking. I love Max's revenge . I just came in from some outdoor picture taking myself, can't resist with everything getting green and the flowers all coming up! Kisses to Max and Payton.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> And last but not least..... Max's revenge for not getting his own picture thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't get over the fact that Payton just laid there and let Max do it...lol Poor Payton...

He is such a handsome boy! I love his color.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to see all your updated pics too. You know I can never get enough of all my mastiff family. DM I think Payton must look a lot like a younger Mo too. Their coloring is very similar. We have some good looking boys don't we.  Typically, with the Max humping thing, Payton will put up with it for a second or two and then stand up. I just happened to catch the right moment. Max does keep trying though.  I've also caught him trying to hump the cat. Go figure.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Sitting Pretty


He sure is sitting pretty,i'd say sitting handsome

Payton has such a good look about him,the black mask and his eyes are awesome.

I like the way he is not over wrinkly,he is all muscle and thats how you wana keep him VB


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> He sure is sitting pretty,i'd say sitting handsome
> 
> Payton has such a good look about him,the black mask and his eyes are awesome.
> 
> I like the way he is not over wrinkly,he is all muscle and thats how you wana keep him VB


Thanks Dom! I haven't seen you around in a while. I could use another dose of your dogs (hint hint)


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Payton has such a good look about him,the black mask and his eyes are awesome.


I agree...I love Payton's mask.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! I just love that guy.. I looove his coloring.. Actually I looove everything about that him..

The last pic of Max...made me LOL!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Aahhh! Thanks guys!  Payton always loves compliments from you guys. He struts around for days.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow this boy still reminds me of Bello in many photos!! This is one great looking dog!!
















The both of them as puppies!!!! Remember this pic????????


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwww!!! Little baby Payton was SO cute!!!  And so was Bello too!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> Wow this boy still reminds me of Bello in many photos!! This is one great looking dog!!
> The both of them as puppies!!!! Remember this pic????????



Of course I remember JCD! How could I forget Payton's other "brother"  It's funny how they've developed their own looks and are still similar at the same time.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

volleyballgk said:


>


This pic is hilarios!
And wow, he and Bello did look alike when they where young!


----------

